# Raleigh, NC



## keekalmatter (Aug 9, 2008)

Does anyone know if there are any dart frog suppliers in the Raleigh Area?
Or any stores that would carry vivarium supplies. I'm going tomorrow and probly won't get to go to any cuz I doubt I'll have a response but for future reference too. :]
Thanks.


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi there,

There are a couple of people around the Raleigh area that keep darts, myself included. If you're looking for azureus, I can point you in the direction of someone. Send me a PM if interested.

I'm not sure of any stores that sell darts, however. What sort of supplies are you seeking? A lot of the generic stuff you can get at the big brand stores -- Walmart, Home Depot, and so on.

Best,
Ash


----------



## heaventreeofstars (Oct 8, 2007)

I live in Raleigh when I'm not in school and am pretty sure that there aren't any dart specific stores here. Home Depot and general pet stores work great for tanks and general supplies though as Ash said.


----------



## keekalmatter (Aug 9, 2008)

alright
I haven't seen any stores around here that carry darts either. I was just going to go to look :]

Thanks


----------



## chadbandman (Dec 3, 2007)

looking for frog or what?


----------



## keekalmatter (Aug 9, 2008)

I was just wondering.
I like to go in stores and just look around lol
I did it with the local aqarium store when I first got into reef keeping
i think they got annoyed :]


----------

